

Ask HN: Best personal firewall - gheatza

Hi,<p>I was wondering what's the best and most light personal firewall one could have on W7, the kind of program that would let you know that program X is trying to access the net or that host Y is trying to connect and so on and so forth. Any suggestions ?<p>Regards.
======
alexknight
The best one would be the default Firewall already included and turned on by
Microsoft. It monitors both in/outbound traffic.

------
gheatza
Good point, but can you set that to interact with you when stuff tries to go
across ? Not just to set exceptions for programs to be able to listen on ports
and stuff that is ?

